

Make Things Now - Pragmatic FP with Haskell by Don Stewart - markokocic
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://code.haskell.org/~dons/talks/padl-keynote-2012-01-24.pdf

======
mdwrigh2
Previous submission by dons: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3512495>

